# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Highly contagious India COVID variant spreading rapidly in the US, now 7% of new cases

## enhanced_deficit

If this is accurate data, would that mean travel bans like the one placed by Biden earlier are not that effective in stopping such variants?

*Update:
*NY Post and other media have now started using the new name for this variant, that makes media reporting bit less hypocritical:

July 7, 2021
*Delta variant makes up majority of US COVID cases for first time: CDC*
nypost.com/2021/07/07/delta-variant-makes-up-majority-of-us-covid-cases-for-first-time-cdc/


19 June, 2021
Officials in the United Kingdom are reporting that* 99% of new    coronavirus cases* are the India, or Delta, variant. Over 33,000 were    identified over the past week, a 79% increase over the prior week.
According to the latest data, 89.3% of Muscovites (recently) diagnosed  with COVID-19 have the mutated, so-called Delta or Indian variant," the  news agency TASS quoted Sobyanin as saying on state television.*

**Three-day COVID travel ban in force in Lisbon as Delta variant spreads*
June 18 (Reuters) 
Portugal,  population 10 million, posted over 1,000 new COVID-19 cases for the  third day in a row on Friday and the number of daily infections are back  to late February levels, when the country was still under lockdown.
*
In Chinas latest outbreak, doctors say the infected get sicker, faster.*
As the Delta variant of the coronavirus  spreads in southeastern China, doctors say they are finding that the  symptoms are different and more dangerous than those they saw when the  initial version of the virus started spreading in late 2019 in the  central city of Wuhan.
Patients are  becoming sicker and their conditions are worsening much more quickly,  doctors told state-run television on Thursday and Friday. Four-fifths of  symptomatic cases developed fevers, they said, although it was not  clear how that compared with earlier cases. The virus concentrations  that are detected in their bodies climb to levels higher than previously  seen, and then decline only slowly, the doctors said.
Up  to 12 percent of patients become severely or critically ill within  three to four days of the onset of symptoms, said Guan Xiangdong,  director of critical care medicine at Sun Yat-sen University in the city  of Guangzhou, where the outbreak has been centered. In the past, the  proportion had been 2 percent or 3 percent
Doctors in  Britain and Brazil have reported similar trends with the variants that  circulated in those countries
The testimonies from China are the latest indication of the dangers posed by Delta,  which the World Health Organization last month labeled a variant of  concern. First identified this spring in India, where it was blamed for  widespread suffering and death, Delta  has since become the dominant variant in Britain, where doctors suggest  that it is more contagious and may infect some people who have received  only one of two doses of a Covid-19 vaccine.
nytimes.com/2021/06/12/world/china-covid-delta-variant-guangzhou.html


*Highly contagious India COVID variant spreading rapidly in the US*

                                          By Jackie Salo
                                                      June 1, 2021 

                                                                                  India's COVID-19 tally passes 28 million

                   The highly contagious COVID-19 variant that first emerged in India is  spreading at a rapid rate in the US  and now makes up 7 percent of new  cases, data shows. 
    The dramatic rise of the B.1.617.2 variant comes after it accounted  for only 1 percent of new cases stateside at the start of May, according to a report from Outbreak.info.
    The data revealed that the variant, which experts suspect is 60  percent more transmissible, reached its high of 7 percent of samples  sequenced on May 26.
    The World Health Organization last week classified the variant as  being one of global concern and requiring heightened tracking and  analysis.

nypost.com/2021/06/01/highly-contagious-indian-covid-variant-spreads-rapidly-in-us/

----------


## pcosmar

> If this is accurate data, would that mean travel bans like the one placed by Biden earlier are not that effective in stopping such variants?


Not is the variants are Caused by the Genetically Modified test subjects.

Half the us Population are suspect.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Cases of a dangerous Covid-19 variant are 'rapidly increasing' in US, expert says*By Aya Elamroussi, CNN
Wed June 16, 2021 



 (CNN)As US states lift more coronavirus restrictions, experts are worried people who aren't fully vaccinated could contribute to further spread of the virus.


The Delta variant, first reported in India, currently accounts for nearly 10% of coronavirus cases in the US, according to the CDC.
With concerns it could become the dominant strain soon, medical experts are underscoring the importance of full vaccination. 
"I'm  worried about those who are unvaccinated," US Surgeon General Vivek  Murthy told CNN Tuesday, noting the Delta variant "is rapidly increasing  here in the United States."





The CDC has determined the Delta variant is a "variant of concern," a designation given to strains of the virus that scientists believe are more transmissible or can cause more severe disease.

The  Delta variant "appears to be significantly more transmissible than even  the Alpha variant or the UK variant, which is now dominant in the  United States," Murthy told CNN. 

"The  second reason it's concerning is that there is some data to indicate  that it may in fact also be more dangerous, may cause more severe  illness. That still needs to be understood more clearly, but these are  two important concerns and they explain in part ... why this is become  the dominant variant in the U.K., where over 90% of cases are the Delta  variant," Murthy said. 

cnn.com/2021/06/16/health/us-coronavirus-wednesday/index.html









> Not is the variants are Caused by the Genetically Modified test subjects.


This is the age of data, this could be easily validated by examining variants spread in  people/regions using mRNA vax vs  non-vax'd / subunit vax'd. Although subunit vax like Novavax wasn't released yet for mass use, so data might be very limited.

----------


## pcosmar

> [h=1] CNN


Usual Propaganda is Highly suspect.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Usual Propaganda is Highly suspect.


You have a point.
 Didn't add CNN fakenews disclaimer in this case as  similar reports sourced to CDC and MSM experts are being published by many US/international news outlets. Ofcourse that isn't sayin much.

----------


## CaptUSA

Just more scare tactics to try to get more people (and their kids) to get the jab. 

I'll wager 98% of the scared people already got the jab, so really these efforts aren't going to be effective for adults...  But those same people may have children that haven't been jabbed - can't let _them_ feel safe!

----------


## pcosmar

> You have a point.
>  Didn't add CNN fakenews disclaimer in this case as  similar reports sourced to CDC and MSM experts are being published by many US/international news outlets. Ofcourse that isn't sayin much.


Well I have known about the Cold Mutating since High School Biology.

and suddenly it is "news".

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Hopefully this Biden statement is not like George Bush's famous 'read my lips, no new taxes' statement.

H/T Drudge:
*
BIDEN VOWS NO NEW LOCKDOWNS...
*SET TO MISS JULY 4 VAX TARGET...*

Biden Says India Variant is ‘Particularly Dangerous’ for Certain Groups*

                                                By Anna Breuer on 19 June 2021                             
                                                    Carnegie Hall in New York City

 President Joseph Biden said that the India, or Delta, variant of the   coronavirus is of greater concern than previous mutations of the virus.    “The data is clear: If you are unvaccinated, you’re at risk of getting   seriously ill or dying or spreading it,” Biden said during a news   conference at the White House. He said the variant “will leave   unvaccinated people even more vulnerable than they were a month ago.”

 The India, or Delta, variant of the coronavirus is quickly becoming   dominant in the United States, officials there said. “It’s more   transmissible than the Alpha variant, or the UK variant, that we have   here,” said Dr. Rochelle Wllensky told ABC News in an interview on Good   Morning America Friday.

 As of Saturday morning, the world has recorded over 178.7 million   Covid-19 cases and has seen 3.87 million deaths, according to   Worldometer, a service that tracks such information. In addition, over   163.3 million people worldwide have recovered from the virus.

 In the United States, the death toll, which recently crossed the   600,000 mark, is now 616,924.  Since the start of the pandemic the   country has recorded over 34.4 million individual cases, a higher figure   than any other country and second only to India which has seen 29.9   million cases.

Officials in the United Kingdom are reporting that 99% of new   coronavirus cases are the India, or Delta, variant. Over 33,000 were   identified over the past week, a 79% increase over the prior week.   “Cases are rising rapidly across the country and the Delta variant is   now dominant,” said Jenny Harries, the UK Health Security Agency’s CEO.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The highly contagious COVID-19 variant that first emerged in India is spreading at a rapid rate in the US — and now makes up 7 percent of new cases, data shows.


OMG! Hide under your beds! 7% of the 10 new cases a day in the US!

----------


## pcosmar

Delta Variant makes me wonder what became of "Alpha" "Beta" and "Charley" variants..

Sounds more like an "Echo" variant,,

and just wait for the next "F******" variant.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> Delta Variant makes me wonder what became of "Alpha" "Beta" and "Charley" variants..
> 
> Sounds more like an "Echo" variant,,
> 
> and just wait for the next "F******" variant.


"Delta" sounds official. It's just like "SARS Covid-2, the virus that causes covid-19" It sounds smart, when it is complete bull$#@!. Without getting into the argument on whether the virus is real, you either have a virus, or you don't. There's no virus that causes the virus.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> OMG! Hide under your beds! 7% of the 10 new cases a day in the US!





> "Delta" sounds official. It's just like "SARS Covid-2, the virus that causes covid-19" It sounds smart, when it is complete bull$#@!. *Without getting into the argument on whether the virus is real, you either have a virus, or you don't.* There's no virus that causes the virus.


While these points would continue to be debated, impact/fear at large globally appears to be along same lines as was after the original 2019 variant surfaced in news headlines but at much smaller scale so far.
Source again is media, news out of Europe and Russia could also be raising concerns in US:

Jun 20, 2021


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhR2l4JyBf0

businessinsider.com/delta-coronavirus-variant-strongest-threat-vaccinated-people-2021-6

*The Delta variant might pose the biggest threat yet to vaccinated people*

Aria Bendix                   
                                    Scientists  have long worried about a coronavirus variant that's more dangerous  than the original virus in three key ways: It would be more  transmissible, result in more serious illness, and evade protection from  existing vaccines.
"The nightmare here is a variant that checks  off all three boxes," said Bob Wachter, the chair of the Department of  Medicine at the University of California, San Francisco.
No prior  variant, he said, has checked more than one or two. But the Delta  variant, first identified in India in February, has come closest to  checking all three.
*At the moment, Delta accounts for 10% of US coronavirus infections, but  scientists expect it to become the dominant strain within weeks.* Wachter  said he would "start acting much more carefully" if Delta came to  represent one out of every three or five COVID-19 cases in a given  region.

*Gangrene and hearing loss show delta variant may be more severe*
In  England and Scotland, early evidence suggests the strain — which is now  dominant there — carries a higher risk of hospitalization.

----------


## pcosmar

> Gangrene and hearing loss show delta variant may be more severe[/B]
> In  England and Scotland, early evidence suggests the strain  which is now  dominant there  carries a higher risk of hospitalization.


NO.. Socialized Corporate Medicine has a Higher risk of Malpractice.

a Mutated Cold is still a Cold.

----------


## Invisible Man

Although it seems like this variant still mainly gets called the Delta variant, it is interesting to observe that it also gets called the India variant, and there doesn't appear to be any moratorium in the media of attaching a geographic descriptor to it that way, like there is for such terms as the China Virus or the Wuhan Virus.

----------


## 69360

There is always going to be some new variant or virus. You can make the choice to just live your life normally and not worry about it or hide behind a mask, cower in fear in your home and get injected with their latestest concoctions. One guess what I will do.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*
Delta variant could be to blame for deadly COVID outbreak in Manatee*

Jun. 22, 2021                                                      
BRADENTON,  Fla. — The Manatee County Administration Building reopened as scheduled  Monday morning, after an emergency shutdown was ordered Friday due to  an outbreak of COVID-19 cases. 
In all, five employees of the IT department contracted the virus. Of that group, four were hospitalized and two died last week. 
  “*That’s a 40% case fatality rate,*” said Dr. Scott Hopes, the county administrator. “That’s a high fatality rate.” 
 Epidemiologists and the Manatee County Health Department worked to  contact trace and now they’re investigating if a variant of the virus  may be to blame. 
baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2021/06/22/delta-variant-could-be-to-blame-for-deadly-covid-outbreak-in-manatee


Hopefully there is some mistake, that's a shockingly high number.
Almost all media covid headlines now are about the new variant or Biden missing July 4th vax target. Top rated White House scientist who is greatly cherished around here has also weighed in:


*Fauci declares delta variant ‘greatest threat’ to the nation’s efforts to eliminate Covid*

Tue, Jun 22 2021
Key Points


White  House chief medical advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said Tuesday the highly  contagious delta variant is the “greatest threat” to the nation’s  attempt to eliminate Covid-19.Delta, first identified in India, * now makes up about 20% of all new cases in the United States*, up from  10% about two weeks ago, Fauci said. 

He  said delta appears to be “following the same pattern” as alpha, the  variant first found in the U.K., with infections doubling in the U.S.  about every two weeks.
“Similar to the situation in the U.K., the  delta variant is currently the greatest threat in the U.S. to our  attempt to eliminate Covid-19,” he said.
Fauci’s  comments come after CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky on Friday urged  Americans to get vaccinated against Covid, saying she expects delta to  become the dominant coronavirus variant in the U.S.
Studies  suggest it is around 60% more transmissible than alpha, which was more  contagious than the original strain that emerged from Wuhan, China, in  late 2019
cnbc.com/2021/06/22/fauci-declares-delta-variant-greatest-threat-to-the-nations-efforts-to-eliminate-covid.html


*Covid-19 Delta Variant Threatens to Set Back Europe’s Recovery*
The  Delta variant of the coronavirus is spreading rapidly across  continental Europe, raising the risk of a rebound in infections and a  delay to the region's recovery.
The Wall Street Journal  June 22

----------


## Dr.3D

Just remember, when vaccinated people start dropping dead, the excuse will be that it's from a variant.

----------


## RJB

> Just remember, when vaccinated people start dropping dead, the excuse will be that it's from a variant.


and that variant was spread by the nonvaccinated will be their warcry.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Although it seems like this variant still mainly gets called the Delta variant, it is interesting to observe that it also gets called the India variant, and there doesn't appear to be any moratorium in the media of attaching a geographic descriptor to it that way, like there is for such terms as the China Virus or the Wuhan Virus.


It’s because Biden and his bubble-headed bimbo sidekick are racist xenophobic fascists...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> and that variant was spread by the nonvaccinated will be their warcry.


My unproven hypothesis is that the push to vaccinate everyone is so that in the future, there can never be a distinction made between vaccinated and unvaccinated. For example, if people start having adverse effects, if everyone is vaccinated, there would be no control group of unvaccinated people for comparison. Therefore, it could not be blamed on the vaccine.

----------


## Firestarter

Here's what I don't understand about this... dangerous COVID mutants get the vaccine propaganda.
I really hope that @enhanced_deficit can explain as these horror stories about Indian mutants make me so boohoo terrified that I almost volunteered to become a guinea pig for big pharma...


When a coronavirus mutates, a new variant won't be a variant of "COVID-19", but of the (general) coronavirus.
Coronaviruses have been around mutating causing the common cold for decades.

If the coronavirus mutates yearly, into multiple variants like we have seen reports on the UK and India variants that suddenly emerged after the vaccination campaign began, they could never develop any vaccine (and test its efficacy) for the current variants of the mutating coronavirus.


Here you can see that the COVID deaths in India started to rise only after the COVID vaccination campaign started, and if you click on the following link, you can see that the number of COVID deaths in India sharply dropped since 16 June: https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/india




> This seems to confirm - once again - that COVID vaccines do more harm than good.
> By 14 April, more than 111 million people in India have already received one dose of the deadly COVID vaccines, and over 17 million people have been fully (twice) vaccinated
> 
> The mass COVID vaccination campaign in India started in earnest around half March 2021.
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-00996-y
> 
> At about the same time the number of COVID cases exploded...
> And the number of COVID-19 deaths spiked...


Pfizer-vaccine-immune-deficiency-cover-up

----------


## enhanced_deficit

@FS, posting a news for discussion/dissection does not imply agreement.   It started with discussion on Biden's travel ban impact on covid spread and  shortly afterwards this variant news exploded in media. I've been mostly  skeptical or agnostic about covid  warp speed news and narratives and trying to learn  about facts as well as healthy ways to boost immunity.
This variant news have been quickly becoming top covid news in  UK/US/world news and I view these with as much caution as I viewed 2019-20  Fauci-Pence-Trump CDC covid press releases and news.  I don't know enough to say  these are all fakenews or entirely factual but I try to be aware of  what is being stated by almost all of US/CDC/world medical establishment  to sift things through. 
Timing of this "dangerous" variant spreads worldwide does seem to match BIden's 4th  July vax target, there  wuld certainly be political motivation for US  leaders. But can't be completely ignored either as Russia, Europe and  other world leaders are also claiming similar  trends.


businessinsider.com/israel-50-of-delta-variant-cases-vaccinated-severe-2021-6




> June 25, 2021
> 
> *Israel says the Delta variant is infecting vaccinated people, representing as many as 50% of new cases. But they're less severe.*
> Marianne  Guenot                   
> 
> 
> As many as half of new COVID-19 cases in Israel are vaccinated people, a health official suggested.The Delta variant, not as easily beaten by vaccines as other variants, is driving Israel's surge.Although Infections among vaccinated people  have alarmed  Israelis, the infections appear to be milder than they are  in  unvaccinated people.


*Israel renews indoor COVID mask mandate as delta variant spreads*
June 25, 2021
Haaretz

----------


## Firestarter

> I've been mostly skeptical or agnostic about covid warp speed news and narratives and trying to learn about facts as well as healthy ways to boost immunity.


You know that the problem with "sarcasm" is that sometimes nobody seems to know what you're trying to say in your posts...
In this thread you're posting these mainstream propaganda on the "pandemic" that argues that we should all be terrified for this delta COVID, so we should get vaxxed.

At the same time none of these media point out that these supposed variants suddenly appeared AFTER the vaccination campaign started.
Some conspiracy theorists (even reputable scientists) have argued that the COVID vaccine causes coronavirus mutants. That is not my opinion though. I believe people are dying BECAUSE of the vaccine, which in many cases is listed with COVID as the cause of death.





> *Israel says the Delta variant is infecting vaccinated people, representing as many as 50% of new cases. But they're less severe.*


Great, so now they say to take the COVID vaccines, because it "protects" against the Indian mutant COVID.

But when (fully) vaccinated (95% effective) get infected it suddenly is not your "normal" COVID, but the Indian variant, and we should get vaxxed anyway.
Does somebody hear the booster shots coming?

----------


## bv3

what happens when the spike protein mutates?

Is the "spike protein" the primary attribute of the virus with regards to transmission?

If a variant is displaying a greater rate of transmission, what is the likelihood that this is because of a mutated "spike protein"?

What kind of selective pressures would be exerted by a therapy that functions by targeting a single aspect of a thing?

----------


## jmdrake

> Well I have known about the Cold Mutating since High School Biology.
> 
> and suddenly it is "news".


Yeah...except this cold has been bioengineered.

----------


## jmdrake

> You know that the problem with "sarcasm" is that sometimes nobody seems to know what you're trying to say in your posts...
> In this thread you're posting these mainstream propaganda on the "pandemic" that argues that we should all be terrified for this delta COVID, so we should get vaxxed.
> 
> At the same time none of these media point out that these supposed variants suddenly appeared AFTER the vaccination campaign started.
> Some conspiracy theorists (even reputable scientists) have argued that the COVID vaccine causes coronavirus mutants. That is not my opinion though. I believe people are dying BECAUSE of the vaccine, which in many cases is listed with COVID as the cause of death.


People were definitely dying before the vaccine.  Some (many?) of those deaths were not really because of COVID but were still listed as such.  But vaccinated people have also definitely died of COVID as well as have died from the vaccine itself.  One nursing home that had no COVID deaths in 2021 had over 20 deaths in the first quarter of 2021 after the vaccine rollout in January.  




> Great, so now they say to take the COVID vaccines, because it "protects" against the Indian mutant COVID.
> 
> But when (fully) vaccinated (95% effective) get infected it suddenly is not your "normal" COVID, but the Indian variant, and we should get vaxxed anyway.
> Does somebody hear the booster shots coming?


Of course.  Why waste a potential phrama vaccine bonanza on a one shot (no pun intended) deal?

----------


## pcosmar

> Yeah...except this cold has been bioengineered.


Experienced,
Was a test subject for weaponized Jungle Rot.

I am still immune to athletes foot as a result.. but some guys lost toes.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> You know that the problem with "*sarcasm*" is that sometimes nobody seems to know what you're trying to say in your posts...


  Yea it's a bad habit that I'm trying to break. 





> At the same time none of these media point out that these supposed  variants suddenly appeared AFTER the vaccination campaign started.
> Some conspiracy theorists (even reputable scientists) have argued that  the COVID vaccine causes coronavirus mutants. That is not my opinion  though. I believe people are dying BECAUSE of the vaccine, which in many  cases is listed with COVID as the cause of death.


Hope such theories are not implying that some hanky-panky study like below is taking place in 3rd world countries.
I still find it hard to beleive that our top national leaders who are known to put America-First and called vax a life saving "christmas miracle" could knowingly mislead so many civilians.


*US apologizes for infecting Guatemalans with syphilis in 1940s study*

02 Oct 2010 | Posted by Alla Katsnelson | Category: Policy 

The  US government issued a formal apology for a 1940s study on the  efficacy  of penicillin in which as many as 695 Guatemalan prisoners,  insane  asylum inmates, and soldiers were infected with syphilis.

 Study subjects were encouraged to pass the infection to others, and about a third never got fully treated, MSNBC reports.
 John Cutler, one of the researchers involved in that study went on to   help conduct the infamous Tuskegee syphilis experiment, a long-term   study of syphilis progression in African American sharecroppers in   Alabama in which researchers deliberately did not treat subjects even   after penicillin became available. Both studies received funding from   the Public Health Service (now the Department of Health and Human   Services).

----------


## Firestarter

> Why waste a potential phrama vaccine bonanza on a one shot (no pun intended) deal?


I think that the main objectives of the "plandemic" is depopulation and finishing the surveillance state (including digital vaccine passports), with the financial aspects a distant third

.



> But vaccinated people have also definitely died of COVID as well as have died from the vaccine itself. One nursing home that had no COVID deaths in 2021 had over 20 deaths in the first quarter of 2021 after the vaccine rollout in January.


I have seen several examples of a massive amount of nursing home residents dying shortly after the experimental COVID vaccines (preceding the Indian mutant media hysteria): Pfizer-vaccine-immune-deficiency-cover-up

.



> People were definitely dying before the vaccine.  Some (many?) of those deaths were not really because of COVID but were still listed as such.


You could think of me as a terrible "conspiracy theorist", but I believe that as we speak "invisible" smart weapons have been rolled out all over the developed world that would explain the massive amounts of care home residents (in recently renovated government buildings) dying before the vaccines.

The COVID symptoms are indistinguishable from gas poisoning or radiation sickness: COVID-pandemic-smokescreen-for-radiation-sickness

----------


## jmdrake

> Experienced,
> Was a test subject for weaponized Jungle Rot.
> 
> I am still immune to athletes foot as a result.. but some guys lost toes.


Wow!  You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pcosmar again.

----------


## Firestarter

> Yea it's a bad habit that I'm trying to break.


Thanks for explaining. Maybe my habits are even worse as I'm frustrated in general with people who believe any aspect of the COVID pandemic propaganda.
You seem to have a good understanding of political theatre, maybe you should be a little more "skeptical" as most of the COVID propaganda is even more ridiculous than the tales we hear about politrics.




> PHE also revealed just how dangerous the Delta variant is. The case fatality rate for the Delta variant is an astronomical 0.1% (the death rate for COVID-19 is even lower)!
> 
> https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/06/26...en-vaccinated/


Pfizer-vaccine-immune-deficiency-cover-up#post7045446

----------


## Snowball

We're already setting up for a David Goldberg - Operation Zephyr - 12/21/21 Black Jack scenario with these "variants".

----------


## Firestarter

According to Daniel Horowitz the media hysteria on the Indian delta variant is "_panic porn dressed up as science_" and that "_the Delta variant is actually less deadly_" than COVID-19.



> Thus, the good news is that now that most countries have reached a large degree of herd immunity, there is zero threat of hospitals being overrun by any seasonal increase in various areas, no matter the variant. The bad news is that after Delta, there are Epsilon and 19 other letters of the Greek alphabet, which will enable the circuitous cycle of misinformation, fear, panic, and control to continue. And remember, as there is already a "Delta+," the options are endless until our society finally achieves immunity to COVID panic porn.


https://www.zerohedge.com/covid-19/p...-delta-variant

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Caution*, following reports are from controversial media outlets that had led lies based coverage ahead of Iraq war:


*Delta Variant Brings Calamity to Countries Stuck Waiting for Covid-19 Vaccines*
Wall Street Journal
 July 5, 2021  
         SINGAPOREThe fast-spreading Delta variant  of the coronavirus is driving up infections around the world, both in  countries that have achieved large-scale vaccination and those that  havent. There is one crucial difference, though: Vaccines are helping  wealthy nations escape steep rises in severe cases and deaths while  developing countries short on shots battle deadly surges. 
Indonesia, where Covid-19 cases have reached new highs,  has reported about 500 deaths a day in the past weekalmost triple the  daily levels recorded in early Junedata from its health ministry shows.
wsj.com/articles/delta-variant-brings-calamity-to-countries-stuck-waiting-for-covid-19-vaccines-11625482191

*As Delta Variant Surges, Outbreaks Return in Many Parts of the World*
The  highly contagious Delta variant is on the rise, and countries that  hoped they had seen the worst of Covid-19 are being battered again.
*The nightmare is returning.
*nytimes.com/2021/06/30/world/asia/virus-delta-variant-global.html

*COVID-19 Delta variant now 75% of all cases*
In just two months, the Delta COVID-19 variant has jumped from just 1% of all variant cases in Colorado to about 75%.

*Highly infectious Delta variant spreading rapidly, now Californias dominant coronavirus strain*
latimes.com/california/story/2021-07-04/delta-variant-spreads-rapidly-now-california-most-dominant-strain-coronavirus-covid-19







> You seem to have a good understanding of political theatre, maybe you should be a little more "skeptical" as most of the COVID propaganda is even more ridiculous than the tales we hear about politrics.
> 
> Pfizer-vaccine-immune-deficiency-cover-up#post7045446


Even MSM news is now showing bit shifting narrative and numbers:

Data reportedly shows efficacy of Pfizer vaccine 'plunged to 64%' as delta variant spreads


CDC/WHO and other such official news are being cited for travel restrictions/lockdowns/vax mandates etc impacting vast majority of people (including anti-vax, pro-vax, vax-hesitant and anyone inbetween)  in US and across the globe. So discussion and scrutiny is warranted and sunshine hopfully leads to unvarnished facts in the end.  Trying to add caution warnings with such headlines with hope that folks with more knowledge on this subject will help scrutinize and correct  'facts' being splashed in MSM headlines.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Just remember, when vaccinated people start  dropping dead, the excuse will be that it's from a variant.





> If the coronavirus mutates yearly, into multiple variants like we have  seen reports on the UK and India variants that suddenly emerged after  the vaccination campaign began, they could never develop any vaccine  (and test its efficacy) for the current variants of the mutating  coronavirus.
> ...


Science will be there to save lives (with another boost in revenue as a bonus):

Pfizer to Seek Emergency Use Authorization for COVID Vaccine Booster Targeting Delta






> and that variant was spread by the nonvaccinated will be their warcry.





> Just more scare tactics to try to get more people (and their kids) to get the jab. 
> 
> I'll wager 98% of the scared people already got the jab, so really these  efforts aren't going to be effective for adults...  But those same  people may have children that haven't been jabbed - can't let _them_ feel safe!


While  still mostly 'fear' dominated political/media narratives, there is also  an carrot-n-stick aspect with free lotto tickets, guns, trucks and  other incentives:

*Biden goes door-to-door to boost shots as Delta variant sweeps US*







> Here's what I don't understand about this... dangerous COVID mutants get the vaccine propaganda.
> ..
> Here you can see that the COVID deaths in India started to rise only  after the COVID vaccination campaign started, and if you click on the  following link, you can see that the number of COVID deaths in India  sharply dropped since 16 June: https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/india





> Not is the variants are Caused by the Genetically Modified test subjects.
> 
> Half the us Population are suspect.



Pro vax propaganda and so called "vax diplomacy" could be good  part of this dynamic as India apparently was one of the largest vax  exporters. Mismanagement along the way seemed to have made worse  perceptions and reality:




> *India Signals Alarm About New Delta Plus  Variant*
> By Carolyn  Crist     
> June 28, 2021 -- Public health officials in India are  sounding the alarm on another coronavirus variant, which they are  calling Delta Plus.
>          The Delta Plus variant, which is a mutation of the widespread  Delta strain first identified in India, could be more infectious and  cause more severe COVID-19. Officials in India labeled it a variant of  concern this week.
> The variant, also known as B.1.617.2.1, has led to an  increase in cases in India. It has also been detected in the U.S., U.K.,  China, Japan, Poland, Portugal, Russia, and Switzerland.





> *Indian AstraZeneca Vaccine May Lead to Travel Bans*
> By Carolyn  Crist     
> July 6, 2021 -- Millions of U.K. tourists could be banned  from traveling in Europe if they received the AstraZeneca vaccine  manufactured in India, according to _The Telegraph_.
> The EU Digital Covid Certificate, which launched on Thursday,  allows those who are fully vaccinated to travel throughout Europe  without testing or quarantines. The certificate recognizes the vaccines  that are approved by the European Medicines Agency.
> So far, the agency has approved vaccines made by Pfizer,  Moderna, Johnson & Johnson, and the AstraZeneca-University of Oxford  doses manufactured in Europe. However, it has not approved the  AstraZeneca vaccine made by Covishield at the Serum Institute in India.
> The U.K. has received 5 million doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine from the Serum Institute, according to the BBC.  Officials are encouraging people to check the batch number on their  vaccine card or in the National Health Service app. Certain batch  numbers  4120Z001, 4120Z002, and 4120Z003  belong to Covishield doses  and wont qualify for the travel certificate.







> "Delta" sounds official. It's just like  "SARS Covid-2, the virus that causes covid-19" It sounds smart, when it  is complete bull$#@!. Without getting into the argument on whether the  virus is real, you either have a virus, or you don't. There's no virus  that causes the virus.





> Although it seems like this variant still  mainly gets called the Delta variant, it is interesting to observe that  it also gets called the India variant, and there doesn't appear to be  any moratorium in the media of attaching a geographic descriptor to it  that way, like there is for such terms as the China Virus or the Wuhan  Virus.





> Its because Biden and his bubble-headed bimbo sidekick are racist xenophobic fascists...



There  does appear to be double standard on naming conventions, turns out  use  of new name "Delta variant" was driven by Indian gov itself if this is  factual claim:


https://twitter.com/erbmjha/status/1397802303525048320




> *TIME Raged When Trump Said 'Chinese Virus'; Squeamish with India Blocking 'Indian variant'*
> 
> *TIME has claimed that Indias new internet  rules do not give the Govt legal basis to demand such a broad takedown  like removal of the term Indian variant*
> 
>  
> 
> TIME Magazine's Twitter
> 
>                        Taking umbrage to the term 'Indian variant' of COVID-19, the  Ministry of Electronics and Information Technology (MEITY) on Friday  issued a directive to all social media platforms to 'remove all content  referring to or implying to the 'Indian variant' immediately. The Centre  cited the recent clarification made by World Health Organisation (WHO)  stating that the B.1.617.2 variant in India was not classified as the  'Indian variant'.
> ...



But to  be fair,  Biden admin handling, travel bans etc seem relatively mild compared to policies of some other countries like  Australia, Japan etc.

Quote:
There  seems to be evolution in nomenclature used for this variant.  Apparently  because its original name "B.1.617.2 variant" was difficult  to  remember, news media started calling it "India variant" early on.  Recently a simpler new name "Delta variant" was devised, part of it   could be for PC reasons too and most MSM news  tend to use that now.
While looking up this variant's naming history,  came across some other  news reports that seem to reinforce covid-travel  restrictions/race  related aspects  that IM & B4L alluded to. 

*Australia's India ban criticised as 'racist' rights breach*
3 May
Australia has imposed a temporary ban on citizens in India returning  homeAustralia's  threat to jail citizens returning home from India has  sparked  condemnation, with critics labelling the Covid measure as  "racist" and a  breach of human rights.
From Monday, any Australian arriving in the country from India faces fines and up to five years in prison. 
It comes after Canberra banned all flights from the virus hotspot until 15 May. 
Prime Minister Scott Morrison has dismissed accusations of racism.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-56967520
*
Japan to ask athletes from India, others for more COVID-19 tests*
OKYO, June 27 (Reuters) - Japan plans to ask Olympic athletes from India  and five other countries hit hard by the highly infectious Delta  variant of the coronavirus to have daily virus tests for seven days  before leaving for the Games, a Japanese newspaper said on Sunday.

----------


## Firestarter

> Australia has imposed a temporary ban on citizens in India returning  homeAustralia's  threat to jail citizens returning home from India has  sparked  condemnation, with critics labelling the Covid measure as  "racist" and a  breach of human rights.
> From Monday, any Australian arriving in the country from India faces fines and up to five years in prison. 
> It comes after Canberra banned all flights from the virus hotspot until 15 May.


How (or why?) was the locked down island Australia infected with the far from deadly Indian delta variant mutant?

New South Wales Health minister Hazzard (in Australia) explains (why).
This is the "New World Order" (just like all of those silly conspiracy theorist have been saying all along)...

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> How (or why?) was the locked down island Australia infected with the far from deadly Indian delta variant mutant?
> 
> New South Wales Health minister Hazzard (in Australia) explains (why).
> This is the "New World Order" (just like all of those silly conspiracy theorist have been saying all along)...


Wow, quite different from NWO that Bush sr had talked about  decades ago.

Going by this, Australia extreme travel bans were more politically motivated  using faux reasons than any variant related ?

----------


## acptulsa

> Wow, quite different from NWO that Bush sr had talked about  decades ago.


I'm not sure.  I heard it when he first said it as president, and I could have sworn he said, "Shining city in Hell".

----------


## oyarde

I dont even believe the new Danke variant is real .

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Caution, these reports are MSM sourced.

Last month's media projections about delta spread are being confirmed by pretty much same MSM outlets:


*Delta variant now accounts for 83% of all sequenced Covid cases in the U.S., CDC Director Walensky says*

Updated Tue, Jul 20 2021 2:41 PM EDT
Rich Mendez
Key Points

The  delta variant first identified in India is now estimated to make up 83%  of all sequenced Covid-19 cases in the U.S., the director of the CDC  said Tuesday.“This is a dramatic increase from up from 50%, the  week of July 3,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said during a  Senate hearing.Covid fatalities have risen by nearly 48% over the past week to an average of 239 per day, she said. 
Delta variant driving majority of U.S. Covid cases
The  delta variant first identified in India is now estimated to make up 83%  of all sequenced Covid-19 cases in the U.S., a dramatic rise from 50%  the week of July 3, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and  Prevention said Tuesday.
CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky,  testifying at a Senate hearing, said nearly two-thirds of the counties  in the U.S. have vaccinated less than 40% of their residents, “allowing  for the emergence and rapid spread of the highly transmissible delta  variant.”
The  surge in delta cases is leading to a rise in deaths. Covid fatalities  have risen by nearly 48% over the past week to an average of 239 per  day, she said. More than 34.1 million people in the U.S. have contracted  the virus so far, killing more than 609,000, according to data compiled  by Johns Hopkins University.
cnbc.com/2021/07/20/delta-variant-now-accounts-for-83percent-of-all-sequenced-covid-cases-in-the-us-cdc-director-walensky-says.html



On a side note, leader of India during so called 1st & 2nd pandemic waves (who had incidentally barnded himself as a strong ally of  US MAGA movement leader  and media fakenews critic Prez Trump aka "father of vaccine")  is taking the fight  of covid narratives to the media in an unusual way if this CNN report is factual: 


*Indian tax officials raid newspaper that took on Narendra Modi over the pandemic*

By Diksha Madhok, CNN Business
Thu July 22, 2021 
The  paper shocked India with its reporting of dead bodies in the river  Ganges during the brutal second wave of the Covid-19 pandemic this  spring. It criticized authorities for under-reporting Covid-19 deaths  and challenged state officials and the government of Prime Minister  Narendra Modi over their handling of the crisis. 
"The  government has clamped down on the group that represented an accurate  picture of what happened to the country during the second wave of  Covid-19," the paper wrote in a report on the tax raid published  Thursday on the homepage of its Hindi edition. The 63-year-old company also publishes newspapers in Gujarati and Marathi languages.

In its report, the paper added that tax officials also raided thehomes of several Dainik Bhaskar employees, and seized the phones of those who were present in its offices. 
"The  government is doing its job, and we are doing our job," Om Gaur, the  national editor at Dainik Bhaskar told CNN Business. "The truth is  always bitter, but we crosscheck all our facts before publishing," 

In  May, Gaur had led the paper's coverage of corpses floating in the  Ganges, as the official death toll from Covid-19 began crossing 4,000 a  day. However, both Indian and international experts say that these  numbers do not show the true picture. 

Security  personnel at the Bhopal home of Sudhir Agrawal, managing director of  Dainik Bhaskar. His residence was raided by Indian officials as part of a  tax investigation. 
A working paper published this week by the US-based Center for Global Development found that the number of excess deaths during India's pandemic could be up to ten times the official toll.
Between  3.4 million and 4.9 million estimated excess deaths were reported in  India between January 2020 and June 2021, the US think tank said —  compared to the Indian health ministry's reported death toll of  approximately 400,000.
cnn.com/2021/07/22/media/india-dainik-bhaskar-modi-intl-hnk/index.html



Related

*Pegasus spyware scandal: Why were Indian health advocates targeted?*

From  a virologist to health nonprofits, Kunal Purohit explores what the  Pegasus Project’s India list reveals about the country’s health system  politics.  

  Modi government accused of spying on critics and opponents using Pegasus spyware

July 22, 2021                          
Just when Narendra Modi's Hindu nationalist government is  trying to recover from widespread international and local condemnation  for its culpability in India's COVID apocalypse, it is now being derided  for what some are calling India's Watergate.
A powerful surveillance tool called Pegasus,  made by Israeli firm NSO and licensed only to governments, was  allegedly used in India to snoop on mobile phones of up to 1,000 people  over the past six years, according to a groundbreaking global  collaborative investigation by a consortium called the Pegasus Project.
The Project comprised more than 80 journalists working for 17 media organisations around the world, including the _Guardian_, India's _The Wire_ and the _Washington Post_.
zdnet.com/article/modi-government-accused-of-spying-on-critics-opponents-using-pegasus-spyware/

----------

